# Giveaway: DP / DR books that helped me tremendously.



## sherlock (Sep 30, 2011)

Trying this again! *Our moderator on this site has kindly offered to purchase (shipping included) these self-help books for members who will read them and are interested. Don't miss out on this!*

These three books have *helped me tremendously* with my DP / DR. I really recommend them to anyone who wants to understand all of this better, and just overall wants to be helped... because* they really do help*. I'm so glad I found these books, I've read all three of them, and now it's time for them to help someone else!

Read more about them here:

http://www.amazon.co...l/dp/1845295544

http://www.amazon.co...e/dp/1572247061

http://www.amazon.co...r/dp/0060954876

update: the book on the right is taken. two books left!

contact me: [email protected]


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I am interested!!


----------



## Gayla25 (Nov 30, 2013)

I am extremely happy to read about moltivite.. I need to read about this completely..
I'll share this info to my friends too..


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

I am interested in the 3rd one!


----------



## greenman (Oct 13, 2013)

I would be interested in any one of the tgree


----------

